# network card in 2.6.7... huh?

## monkeyhead

so i was happily using 2.6.2-love1 when i decided to try moving up to one of the 2.6.7 kernels.

i got everything going except my network card. the wierd thing is the module is loaded (tulip) and ifconfig shows that eth0 is up and working and has the correct ip address.

it just won't let me connect to anything on the network except the local computer.

So eh... what gives? I have no idea what to do.

the outputs of lsmod, lspci, and ifconfig are exactly the same between the 2.6.2-love1 setup and the 2.6.7 setup (i've tried using love, mm, and gentoo-dev with the same results)[/list]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

monkeyhead,

Is the HWaddr you get from ifconfig the same between kerenls for eth0?

It should be ...

----------

## blaster999

I've got even more weird problems with tulip! Sometimes it works, sometimes I get awful lags (speed drops to 256 kbps on a LAN!), sometimes it refuses to work. I use 2.6.6-love4

----------

## monkeyhead

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is the HWaddr you get from ifconfig the same between kerenls for eth0?
> 
> It should be ...

 

yeah, i double checked that thinking that maybe the onboard card got picked up instead of the card i normally use for eth0... but it was the same hardware address for both.

maybe i should get off my lazy butt and stop trying to use genkernel to set up my kernel and see if i still have the same problem.

----------

## monkeyhead

oh yeah, i even brought eth0 down, rmmod-ed tulip and then modprobed it and brought eth0 back up, but it still did the same crap.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

monkeyhead,

What does 

```
route -n
```

 show?

----------

## monkeyhead

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

this is what it shows for my 2.6.2 kernel... i'll have to wait till i get home from work to see what it says for the 2.6.7 kernel... cause well if i rebooted now, i wouldn't be able to ssh into it. *drools*

thanks for all your help NeddySeagoon.

----------

## monkeyhead

blarghy... just got home from work and route -n shows the same thing between 2.6.2 and 2.6.7

this is really getting annoying.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

monkeyhead,

Compare the output of lsmod between the two kernels. They should be the same. Can you explain any differences?

How did you get the .config for your 2.6.7?

Copy the .config you had then run make oldconfig.

The copy alone is usually not enough.

----------

## monkeyhead

i originally just let genkernel do it's thing to get the .config. then i went back and copied it from the 2.6.2 .config and ran make oldconfig.

I tried compiling it directly into the kernel as well as compiling it as a module, but no difference.

it's a newer linksys card, so i might try some of the other tulip options just to see.

i also have an nforce card built into my motherboard, but i can't get nforce-net to emerge. it always exits out on error and i got the same result from the tarball on nvidia's site. so eh...

i wish i had more time to obcess over this thing.

----------

## sparhawk37

nforce-net is not compatible with kernel 2.6.  You need to use the forcedeth driver, which is open source, and now has support from NVIDIA (for programing, not for tech support).  Select the "reverse engineered nforce driver" from the network drivers list, and run modprobe forcedeth after rebooting.

 *monkeyhead wrote:*   

> i originally just let genkernel do it's thing to get the .config. then i went back and copied it from the 2.6.2 .config and ran make oldconfig.
> 
> I tried compiling it directly into the kernel as well as compiling it as a module, but no difference.
> 
> it's a newer linksys card, so i might try some of the other tulip options just to see.
> ...

 

----------

## monkeyhead

woah... holy wierdness. I pulled out the linksys card and made sure forcedeth was in my kernel. rebooted and it works fine.

so i thought i'd get brave and try it in my 2.6.7 kernel. exactly the same as the tulip (i.e. it don't work), but during the startup i caught something about irq 11 being disabled when PCI hotplugging was starting. irq 11 is what my network card uses.

could i actually be onto something here?

----------

## shakti

i am running 2 kernels, 2.6.2-ck2 and 2.6.7-ck5. In both my network comes up but with the 2.6.7 kernel i get no tx. forcedeth driver used. no error messages anywhere.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

monkeyhead,

Thats a known bug. For me, its caused by loading teh USB 2.0 driver and not having any USB 2.0 devices for it to talk to. You need to stop ehci-hcd loading - unless you have USB 2.0 peripherals.

Post the dmesg output around the bit that says 'Nobody Cared'

----------

## monkeyhead

yeah, you were spot on there NeddySeagoon... I disabled usb 2.0 from the bios just to test and the network popped right up with no problems. thanks yous alls that hepled. weeee... now, off to play with other kernels before i get attacked by a two year old.

still want the dmesg output?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

monkeyhead,

No need is there?

The Nobody Cared message should have gone away.

----------

